# Dutch Boxes



## Jared Martin (Jan 22, 2009)

Does anyone happen to know of any plans that might be circulating around the internet to build your own dutch boxes? I just can't afford a whole set of them. I was wondering if it would be possible to build my own. 

But if not, oh well. Guess I'll just have to start saving. Again.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Randy's site has some good pics:
http://www.alphak9.com/gallery/Training-Boxes

FYI - my training mentor/friend who took the RH trainer's course and trains regularly with the "dutch" boxes (don't get me started on the name) has used both the regular and the smaller sizes that are being sold. Hands down she prefers the larger ones - the same size you see on the RH site.

Note that it's not just the boxes that are important, but also the knowledge in how to use them.


----------

